# مقرر علم المواد-هندسة القاهرة



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)

المحاضرة الأولى - الجزء الأول
تم تدريس محتوى هذه المحاضرة، لطلبة السنة الأول فى قسم التعدين وقسم القوى والآلات الكهربائية، كلية الهندسة -جامعة القاهرة، سنة 2011

Materials Science, 
By Dr Waleed Khalifa, 
First lecture - part one, 
The content of this lecture was taught to the first grade students of the department of Mining, Petroleum and Metallurgy; and the department of Electrical Power Engineering, Faculty of Engineering, Cairo University, Egypt, in 2011.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## Amir Fouad (5 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

